# Quotes of wisdom that help you...



## drkstar00 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've a few that've helped me from time to time.

One of which is:

"Let go of everything you fear to lose."

Which I take to mean- mentally let go.

And this has actually helped me from time to time; accepting that material things and relationships are transient, etc.

I think I read it from Frank Herbert's Dune novel or something.

Incidentially, if anyone's interested, this novel has a lot of wisdom regarding fear- the mind killer.

Very therapuetic- and very different from the movie.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Now that is cool! Thanks for the tip! I want to read the book now--I need some wisdom! Especially about fear--my biggest enemy!

Star :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Sometimes it really irks me--the things I could have done and the places I could have gone--if it hadn't been for my fears! 

Oh well; c'est la vie--I can do some of those things now as I am learning how to better live and deal with my SA.

I love it when someone, like you, makes me think like this!

Love,
Star


----------



## english-ice (Oct 2, 2005)

"The quality of your life, depends upon the qualitys!

"The past does not, equal the future.

"Feel the fear and do it anyway.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

drkstar00 said:


> "Let go of everything you fear to lose."


Sure you're not thinking of this?

Yoda: Careful you must be when sensing the future, Anakin. The fear of loss is a path to the dark side. 
Anakin: I won't let these visions come true, Master Yoda. 
Yoda: Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those around you who transform into the Force. Mourn them, do not. Miss them, do not. Attachment leads to jealousy. The shadow of greed, that is. 
Anakin: What must I do, Master Yoda? 
Yoda: Train yourself to let go of everything you fear to lose.

Several quotes that help me:

"Laughter and tears are both responses to frustration and exhaustion. I myself prefer to laugh, since there is less cleaning up to do afterward." - Kurt Vonnegut
"The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, and wiser people so full of doubts." - Bertrand Russell
"I have come to believe that the whole world is an enigma, a harmless enigma that is made terrible by our own mad attempt to interpret it as though it had an underlying truth." - Umberto Eco
"The only thing that makes life possible is permanent, intolerable uncertainty; not knowing what comes next." - Ursula K. LeGuin


----------



## wOnderwOman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not sure if this is appropriate but words I try to live by:

"Work like you don't need money
Love like you've never been hurt
Dance like nobody's watching
Sing like nobody's listening
Live like it's heaven on earth
F_ck like you're being filmed"


----------



## Eura (Oct 29, 2005)

I've posted this before, but I must do so again b/c it really did help: "You wouldn't worry so much about what people thought of you if you knew how little they think of you." This quote comes off wrong at first, but what it made me ask myself was how much time to I spend picking apart what other people say or actually taking the time to not like someone? NONE. It's likely the same for other people. Sometimes we think that people must be dwelling on how 'strange' we are, but chances are they are too wrapped up in thier own lives and insecurities to notice our differences.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

"before enlightenment,chop wood,carry water.after enlightenment,chop wood,carry water"


----------



## hellothere19 (Apr 25, 2008)

"the day the child realizes that all adults are imperfect, he becomes an adolescent; the day he forgives them, he becomes an adult; the day he forgives himself, he becomes wise."


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont think.Feel.-bruce lee


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

" I wish i could take the pain away if you can make it through the night theirs a brighter day"


----------



## maddash (Sep 4, 2008)

best thread ive read so far... awesome


----------



## bangwhosnext (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not a very religious person, but i have read the bible and i would have to say that Jesus was probably the wisest man that ever lived.

"Judge not, and ye shall not be judged: condemn not, and ye shall not be condemned, forgive, and ye shall be forgiven." 

“Be patient and you will finally win, for a soft tongue can break hard bones. (Proverbs 28:13)”

“Therefore, do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.”

"Do to others what you would have them do to you."

~ Jesus

These are just a few of many wise quotes from the bible. I believe that the bible holds the recipe for a good worry-free life, and i am not even talking from a religious point of view. I keep meaning to pick the bible up again and read it, not for religious reasons because i am not religious, but purely for the words of wisdom that jesus teaches.


----------

